# Heavily modified insurance



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey guys, looking into a few heavily modded GTR's (32's) looking 500bhp plus. At 24, am I realistically likely to be insured? I have performance car experience (300bhp VX220, modified Porsche Cayman S, V8 Audi and Bmw)

these all come in silly cheap to insure! I'm on a policy at the moment which I took out with an Audi S5 (4.2 V8) and it's under £500. 

Is this likely or am I going to pay 0000's? I have got a quote from Flux I'm waiting for back but that was a basic online one just stating wheels, engine, suspension and exhaust changes. This is technically all the changes on the car are so not sure if this covers it? As that makes it sound like a very basic modded car!

Thanks alot


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

one word "no"


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

No to what part?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

part of the problem for some is the list / book BHP/PS value which we know is not 280ps or whatever they claim it was, 

as most are now 400+, insurances go on a % value.


24 i cant see you having to pay that much (around £1500)


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for that. I'm going to PM flux and ask to amend quote.

The VX was insanely fast, faster than the GTR I should imagine and that was dirt cheap too!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'll be surprised if you get quoted, let alone insured for less than £3,500.


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

Trev said:


> I'll be surprised if you get quoted, let alone insured for less than £3,500.


Exactly why i said no. Not many companys will touch a 24 year old on a skyline whether it be a 2.0N/A or a 2.6GTR and if they do the premium will be "sky" high...See what i did there..SKY high lol...Just me then eh


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey mate don't listen to the negativeity on here I'm now 25 and pay less than 1k for a highly modified 34 gtr. Before you say insurance comes down when your 25 I know but I also had a 700hp r33 insured for 2 years before that and.I did.not pay over 1100 that was.with Adrian flux, so yes you will be fine. 
As matty said shouldn't be paying over 1500 no way.


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

I dont understand how you "young lads" 24-25 year olds get such low prices for your insurance?? I live in a very very low crime area, Small rural village. Private secure drive way, Clean licence for almost 20years, No points, No convictions ect ect. Driver experience in M3s M5s 4 other skylines, R5gtt, Calibra turbo, More turbo cars than you could ever imagine and still paying a grand on a stock r33 gtr.
Im sure these insurance companies pull prices out of a hat


----------



## Rosco1989 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm also 25, have an r33 Gtr running a tr racing 2.8 engine and HKS T51r.. I pay 1200.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

You will be fine.
I only paid £1450 FC on my own policy at 21 with an r33 running 580hp.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'd love to know who you lot use for insurance.....


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

Trev said:


> I'd love to know who you lot use for insurance.....


Me also!!!! Either a lot of lies are being told....Or your all using scooby doo insurance services? Please correct me if im wrong and i really hope i am?! Im with Flux BTW


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

G40tee said:


> You will be fine.
> I only paid £1450 FC on my own policy at 21 with an r33 running 580hp.


How is this even possible??? I couldnt find when i was 21 and i know lads that age stuggled to even get a quote on a stock gtst


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Full comp, £900! Woohoo! Email says phone too as most customers normally get it cheaper than quoted price too!


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

J13ME said:


> Full comp, £900! Woohoo! Email says phone too as most customers normally get it cheaper than quoted price too!


With which insurance company??


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Flux mate


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

Something a miss......They must just pull the prices out of a hat like rabbits...


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

I have been driving high performance cars since I was around 20 though so this may effect it?


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

Ive been driving performance cars since i was about 19/20 im well into my 30s and still pay £1000 for a stock 33 gtr


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Must be area then!


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

Please read post no.9 page 1 of this thread


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

900 is the highest I have paid in a few years too! My first proper car was the 4.5 V8 6 series Bmw. Higher value than the skyline, I was 20 at the time I think, and it was £380 fully comp!


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

It must be though, as I have never paid much neither have any of my friends similar aged. My mate just got a 2011 Audi S6 (think it's a 5.2 V10) and he pays £350 fully comp. 

I live in norfolk. Nothing and ever happens here. We just eat carrots not crash cars!


----------

